# Solved: texting from kindle hdx to iphone 4



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried the bluetooth pairing to my iphone 4. It finds my phone, but when and sends a code to my iphone 4 to confirm. I confirm on my iphone4, and then pair. The kindle said it can not connect to this device. Can I text from my kindle to other phones using bluetooth and my iphone 4?

Thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can download a texting app like What'sApp on the Kindle and then use that as long as the people you're texting to have it installed as well.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, but I don't want to ask people to download this also, looks like this is the only way to go. I would have thought Amazon/kindle would have this already in the kindle.
Thanks for your help.


----------

